

On Procrastination - raleec
http://www.newsweek.com/id/173335

======
krschultz
Basically, the article says David Allen is right. Getting Things Done is a
religion to many, but for me it was a collection of a bunch of little tips
that really did help. For $9 its worth a read.

~~~
raamdev
I've also read David Allen's book -- excellent stuff. So far I've found his
method of using a Someday/Maybe list to be extremely freeing (though I must
admit that the list is growing ridiculously long). I've pretty much got the
"get everything out of your head" part down, now I need to work on the actual
"getting things done" part. :)

If you use OS X, there is an excellent app built around the GTD methodology
called OmniFocus (if you also have an iPhone, there's also an iPhone app that
syncs with the desktop app). Both are very well worth the money.

------
vlod
i actually thought about creating a proxy server that monitors access to sites
and reduces access to say the top 25 sites, to times during lunchtime etc. i.e
parental filters for grown ups.

where the idea falls down is, that for the target audience here, rather than
do the work they were supposed to be doing, they would spend the time to get
around the proxy server.. :/

------
thomasmallen
This company is obsessed with the topic of procrastination. They devoted a
week to it on Slate.

------
siong1987
I wish that I can actually read all the stories in HN tomorrow instead of now.

~~~
Shamiq
<http://news.ycombinator.com/rss>

